# Beam me up Scotty!



## PJM (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 7, 2021)

-

Good effect and title!


----------



## PJM (Oct 7, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Good effect and title!


Thanks.  Nature provided the effect for me.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 7, 2021)

You have certainly tried to boldly go.......


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 7, 2021)

Let me reflect on this one a bit... nicely done!


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 7, 2021)

Scotty, beam me up something to eat!

Aye, Cap'n!

Squaaaaaaaaack!!!

Cool pic, Pete!


----------



## Space Face (Oct 8, 2021)

😁😁


----------



## PJM (Oct 8, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Let me reflect on this one a bit... nicely done!


You got it.


----------

